# Should I use my frozen embryos?



## PieGirl3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Not sure if anyone can offer me some advice.

I have just had my third failed ICSI cycle (first resulted in early miscarriage. Second & third AF visited bang on time - ironic really as have PCOS and my cycles are never regular!!!) We have completed Level 1 tests, where I have a slight abnormality with my blood clotting, so was on aspirin / clexane with the last cycle. Thought this would be the answer - but clearly not. Anyway, we're having our bloods taken next week for the Level 2 testing and back in to discuss results at the end of June.

However, we have just had our follow up for the last failed cycle, where we discussed options. In my mind I think the Level 2 tests will show I have high levels of killer cells - just seems to make sense to me - or is this me just wanting a reason for the failed attempts

We are very lucky in the fact that we have 7 frozen 3day embryos - so on to my question. I'm 35 years old, and know that the success rates of IVF start to decline. Dependant on my results from the tests, and we move forward with another cycle - should I use my frozen eggs or start a fresh cycle and save those for a future cycle??

Consultant said that he would suggest using the frozen eggs, and not to worry about my age right now - but I do!!! Surely it would make more sense to do a fresh cycle now, which will hopefully be successfull, and then use the frozen ones later on when I'm older and my embryos could be of poorer quality - or is it best not to have the embryos frozen for too long??

If anyone can offer any advice I'd be very grateful. 

Many thanks and wishing everyone hope and happiness as know if you're on this site you've had a tough journey 

xxxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

My gut reaction would have been to use fresh, and save the frosties for the future.  This is pure gut instinct, I have no experience of having to make the decision myself, so its hardly an informed decision!

However, you gotta trust that the consultant knows best.  They have worked hard to get where they are.  Difficult when you don't feel you agree yourself.  Are you able to have another meeting with him ask him to tell you why that is the best decision?


----------



## PieGirl3 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear mandimoo,

Thank you so much for replying - sorry I have not thanked you earlier, had a break from everything for a couple of weeks. We are back with the consultant at the end of June, when we'll get our level 2 results. Think the outcome of the results will also help make my mind up - but will ask again just so I'm sure. You're right though - i should trust their judgement too. 

Thanks again & wishing you all the best with your journey. 

xx


----------



## Lizzy-TM (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi PieGirl
Your situation sounds very similar to my own.  We had 2 failed icsi cycles before a (briefly) successful cycle last year that resulted in an early miscarriage.  I found that so hard to get over but having decided to try again this year we had to choose whether to do another fresh  cycle or to defrost our 3 frozen embryos.  Like you I have just turned 35 and feel very aware of my advancing years!  We decided to use the frozen embryos (transferred 2) and, although the cycle didn't result in a bfp, I'm pleased that we made that decision.  A frozen cycle was a lot easier physically and emotionally and a few months really doesn't make a massive difference to the biological clock. On a practical note, not only is a frozen cycle cheaper, it doesn't put your ovaries under the strain of a full fresh stimulating cycle.

We're now preparing to do another fresh cycle and although it's hard to stay positive we're going to give it one more go before moving on.  Tests following the mc showed that my blood is a bit thick so I also had the aspirin and clexane this last time and will do going forward. 

Those are just my thoughts, I'm sure that you will make the right decision and hope that your appointment goes ok.
LX


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi piegirl just wanted to add my 2 cents
i just had a frozen cycle.. financially it was easier and not having stimms/ec helped. BUT i found the 2ww much harder - no matter how hard i tried i think i dwelled subconciously on the stats with fet cycles. that's just me tho.

wish u all the best in ur decision. 2 ladies who cycled with my with frosties got bfps so it could be u soon


----------

